# Looking for



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can anyone help please.. I am looking for bare mineral cosmetics, are they available in Egypt?


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

I know debenhams sell them there's one in Alex but dont know if there's one in Cairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> I know debenhams sell them there's one in Alex but dont know if there's one in Cairo


thanks... I didnt know there was debenhams in Alex

Alex is a bit too far I will have to wander around city stars


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

there is an Egyptian facebook group: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

maybe also at Nefsak.com? http://www.nefsak.com/Cosmetics/?page=2


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Can anyone help please.. I am looking for bare mineral cosmetics, are they available in Egypt?


Go here Discount Perfume, Skincare & Makeup - StrawberryNet and search for it, I know they use to stock it. Good luck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Go here Discount Perfume, Skincare & Makeup - StrawberryNet and search for it, I know they use to stock it. Good luck


Thanks for that, just had a quick look at is seems they do stock it :clap2:


----------

